

Ask HN: What tool do you use for personal bookkeeping? - terrykohla

I had a customized MS Excel spreadsheet back in the days, my roommate would use Microsoft Money, then I tried Quicken, now I see there are many interesting apps out there to keep track of your expenses.<p>What do you use? What do you recommend?
======
dangrossman
For keeping track of signups/revenue/expenses/profit on a daily/monthly basis,
I use custom widgets on a GeckoBoard status board. They poll a handful of
scripts that combine some SQL queries into various products' customer/payment
databases, with arrays of fixed expenses and some formulas to estimate
variable ones like payment transaction fees for the current month.

For actual bookkeeping, QuickBooks Pro.

<http://www.geckoboard.com>

------
cdjk
I use gnucash. It works fairly well, but the leap to double-entry accounting
might be a little strange if you've only used quicken (but a good thing to
learn in the long run).

I've been meaning to switch to ledger/hledger, which is command line based,
but haven't switched yet.

------
tectonic
Ledger and Reckon on the command line

[http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2013/02/16/command-
line-a...](http://blog.andrewcantino.com/blog/2013/02/16/command-line-
accounting-with-ledger-and-reckon/)

------
raintrees
Excel/OpenCalc.

